# String Wax



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a question for you veteran shooters out there. How often should a guy wax the string? After every practice shoot or every other one. I am right now, shooting about two to three times per week and am shooting about 50 to 60 shots each time I am at the range. Also, how thick should that stuff go on??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wax it before it looks dry and frayed. Put enuff on to make it look moist and non-frayed. Probaly after every long practice session.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i wax mine about once every two weeks after about 500 shots a week. get the black wax it works alot better. just make sure it looks like there is wax on the string and its not getting fuzzy. jsut be aware that you bow might shot a lil off while the wax is working itself in. may take 30 shots or so.

:beer:

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

this is the stuff i like, you can find it local bow shops or big chain hunting retailers. support you local shops first. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/pr ... ts_id=6068

mark


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I always carry a two inch square piece of tanned deer hide. After waxing the string I pinch it with the leather and slide it up and down the string fast. This friction heats the wax and penetrates into the strings much better. This way you are not only waxing the outer layers, but getting the wax into those internal layers. Sorry if I was stating the obviouse.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I was going to recommend the same thing as Plainsman except I just use a leather glove.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i jsut do that ith my fingers but after a while  leather is a good idea.

mark


----------

